# landscape plans for planning permission



## Tinkerbell1 (26 May 2009)

we are about to embark on the merry-go-round 'adventure' that is the planning process for a self build. we have a site, and percolation testing shortly but we also have submit a landscaping plan to the planning dept with our application. can anyone tell me what this involves? our planning dept wasnt really able to tell us, just that we needed one!

also, could this landscape plan be written by ourselves, or does it have to be by a landscape gardener?


----------



## Sconhome (26 May 2009)

With the advent of new planning restrictions on har surfacing I assume that you will need to indicate the proportional area of patio, driveway etc around the house.

Generally an indicative plan showing areas of planting, lawn etc with identification of the expected species of trees and how senstitve the site planting will be with the local area and existing planting in the area should be sufficient.


----------



## DeirdreD (26 May 2009)

Can the architect or person handling your application not help you in this dept?? anyway I applied for planning recently and part of the application req'd landscaping plans & details for the council... if you would like the contact details for the designer I can mail them on to you. very reasonable fee for handling our application.


----------



## onq (26 May 2009)

I'm very surprised that the planning department requested something it couldn't inform you about in greater detail.

Ask them where the requirement comes from and if its driven perhaps by the Environment Section - as Sconhome suggests - or by the Parks Department.

You can then ask the staff in the relevant Department exactly what they want and tailor your submission to suit them.


----------



## feed da bear (27 May 2009)

We had to submit a landscape plan with our application a few years back. My brother is an architect and he drew up a plan and I thought he did a good job but they wouldnt except so we ended up getting a friend of a friend to do it. It showed the types of trees we were going to plant, what hedges were going to be on the boundary and fences etc and also what materials for the driveway. The council had told us that we had to use native trees and show how we would reduce the affect on the local landscape.


----------



## feed da bear (27 May 2009)

Just came across the drawing if you want to see it let me know


----------



## Jolly Man (27 May 2009)

We had to do this too your county development plan should give a list of trees and irish plants use these, i drew it up myself coloured in a site map and labeled it, it nonsense really but have to keep them happy i guess.

www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com


----------



## VOR (27 May 2009)

You can do it yourself. I used the site map just like jolly man and coloured it in. Clare Co. Co released a book called "Buds of the Banner – A Guide to Growing Native Trees and Shrubs in County Clare". Cost €5. We used this as our template. I can't see how Galway would be any different. 

Or

http://www.gardenplansireland.com/

Try the above if you want help. Based in Galway and specialises in native trees. No idea about the company but could be the man you want.

Also try Tree Council of Ireland 
The Park, Cabinteeley, 
Dublin 18. 
Ph. 00353 1 2849211 
Fx. 00353 1 2849197 
Email trees@treecouncil.ie 
They will send you a booklet for a couple of euro.


----------



## changes (27 May 2009)

Hi 

There was a program on last night about hedges in ireland. They were talking about the damage to wildlife non native hedges are doing. Rhododendron and the like. 

I'd guess the landscaping plan is to show what plants, hedges and trees are being planned?


----------



## Sconhome (27 May 2009)

changes said:


> I'd guess the landscaping plan is to show what plants, hedges and trees are being planned?



Yes, also to show how it all integrates in the local environment. You may have the most beautiful plans drawn for a fabulous tropical garden but if it sticks out like a dormer window on a flat roof you will have difficulties with your planning application.

You can do it yourself. A good garden book, identify the local plants, you can use cultivated versions of the local 'natural trees & shrubs' to compliment the surroundings and 'bring the nature into the development'. 

It is a key part of the planning process and should be given the same level of importance as the actual house planning. It is a complete home that is being built, not two separate items, a house & a garden.


----------



## Jolly Man (27 May 2009)

[broken link removed] thats the development plan for your area i reckon, have a look at section 5! as the other posters have mentioned they are looking for native plants and hedges and stone walls, and if your living on a bend make sure you are not obstructing views with trees and what have ya! Dont go spending money on getting this done, a hand sketch on your site map a few colouring pencils and a legend of trees and plants! Kepp it native

www.selfbuildardmore.blogspot.com


----------



## VOR (27 May 2009)

Future forests have a good selection of native hedges to help in drawing up a list.
http://www.futureforests.net/br_hedging.htm
"A selection of native hedgerow plants forming a _neat_ hedge: _Field Maple, Quickthorn, Native Privet, Wild Rose, Dogwoods, Viburnum etc_
Native hedge including a selection of the following trees: _Rowan, Aspen, Oak, Ash, Service Tree, Wych Elm."_


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (27 May 2009)

Many thanks to you all for your info - its given me a clearer idea of whats involved. our site is a wooded setting, with some trees hundreds of years old. (lovely massive old oak on the back boundary).  we wanted to leave it as natural as possible anyway, adding only native plants and trees, not a Rhododendron in sight! 

gonna get some of the books you guys suggested, my site plan and get colouring in!


----------



## eoghanlk (29 May 2009)

I just went to a local garden centre. They were familiar with what the planners wanted. For E100 they did up a simple 3D drawing of what our site would look like landscaped with a description of all the planting to be done. The planning department seemed happy with this. Of course whether the plan will be actually followed to the letter is debatable.


----------

